# Yellow Squash Recipes



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I am lucky to have an abundance of yellow squash from my garden. I usually grill, stir-fry, or add it to soups and pasta dishes, but was looking for more variety. Can I use it in any recipe that calls for zucchini? Any other good recipes?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

You can absolutely use it in any recipe instead of zucchini. 

I love both of them sliced thin and long, marinated in olive oil and garlic in a bag in the fridge for a few hours, grilled and then chilled. Delicious cold side on a hot day. I often throw some salt, pepper and dried herbs on as well.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I like to just chop it up and saute it with some butter and garlic.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I love all types of squashes baked with butter, brown sugar and a pinch of cinnamon or replace the sugar with maple syrup. I usually eat this as a meal alone, but sometimes will have it with a side of green beans with roasted almonds (sliced or crushed) and wild rice.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

when I have an abundance of squash or zukes, I add bite size pieces to things like Pepper Steak, Fajitas, anything that has a sauce. I add them towards the end of cooking time so that they get slightly soft, but don't lose all their crunch. They sort of disappear into those dishes so that the family doesn't resent another meal of squash.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Boil with some onion and garlic a few minutes. Drain, put in casserole dish toped with sharp cheddar and bake....
I mix zukes in.

There are a ton of recipes on the net for squash and tomatoes baked


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I love zucchini chips, and I'd imagine yellow squash chips would be just as awesome. We lay them on a baking sheet sliced, brush with egg, top with panko bread crumbs and parmesan cheese and Italian seasoning, then bake.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I forgot about a recipe I found last year that was a great way to use up too much squash. Shred zucchini or yellow summer squash and saute it with butter and garlic until it melts away, add a little 1/2 and 1/2 (I think the recipe called for cream) herbs if you want and mix with pasta. Makes a heavenly cream sauce with just a little cream and butter.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Shred them and use to make fritters/pancakes. Or shred and sautÃ© with onion, garlic, and peppers, mix with beans and/or meat, add cheese, and use for the filling in baked enchiladas.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Cut in half longways, hollow out pith and seeds, bake at 350 until soft. Top with tomato sauce, cheese and italian sausage and return to oven. Broil on low until cheese is melted. Obviously precook any meat.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

SUMMER SQUASH PIE.......serve chilled. 250 degrees

5 medium squash..cut up and cooked down and drained..I squish mine a little too
1/4 cp butter..melted
3/4 cp sugar
1 TBSP lemon juice
1 TBSP flour
2 egg yolks...I use the whole thing

Mix and pour into a 9 inch pie crust 
25 minutes at 250 degrees

So yummy!
You would never know it was squash. It tastes like a custard.
Lemony if you use lemon juice or sweet if you use vanilla instead.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

That squash pie sounds amazing. I might have to make that to sneak some extra vegetables into my husband.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Ooh, squash pie - know what I'm doing with the 5 medium squash that are hanging out in my fridge.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

had a good veggie lasagna from zios the other day. would be great and add some eggplant or what ever veggie you like.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

ajaxlucy said:


> Shred them and use to make fritters/pancakes. Or shred and sautÃ© with onion, garlic, and peppers, mix with beans and/or meat, add cheese, and use for the filling in baked enchiladas.


yes, and also in waffle iron for something different.

I love ALL the posts! mmm squash.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

3-4 yellow squash diced, steamed, and squeezed to get out some of the moisture
1 small onion, minced
2 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs, plus 2 TBSP
1/4 cup melted butter

Mix the squash, onion, eggs salt, pepper, and 1/2 cup bread crumbs. Pour into a greased casserole. Sprinkle 2 TBSP of bread crumbs on the top and drizzle with melted butter. Bake at 375 for 30-40 minutes, until the top is golden brown.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have lots of zuke and yellow squash recipes on my blog...love squash relish and pickles
http://cookingwithlove-grannyg.blogspot.com/2009/03/zucchini-love-of-green.html


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So... did anyone make the pie?
I am curious as to what you thought.
I grew up on that pie.
I don't know where my mother got the recipe, but it was a summer favorite.
So cold and creamy on a hot day.
Mmmmmmm!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

chickenista said:


> SUMMER SQUASH PIE.......serve chilled. 250 degrees
> 
> 5 medium squash..cut up and cooked down and drained..I squish mine a little too
> 1/4 cp butter..melted
> ...


My mother used to make a pie like this and it was one of my favorites. I have often wished I had the recipe. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

chickenista said:


> So... did anyone make the pie?
> I am curious as to what you thought.
> I grew up on that pie.
> I don't know where my mother got the recipe, but it was a summer favorite.
> ...


I made the pie for supper yesterday. It was yummy. Had to cook a lot longer and bumped the temp up to 350.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If you have them to spare the yellow squash blossoms are delicious breaded and deep fried. There are a lot of recipes online for the soup too, although I've never tried them in soup.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Make a squash casserole. 

Slice up several squash and dice an onion. Steam them or boil them until tender, and drain thoroughly. Mix a can of cream of chicken soup, a can of cream of mushroom soup, about 8 ounces of sour cream, a bit (or a lot) of shredded mozzarella cheese, salt & pepper. I usually add in a can or two of diced green chilies as well. Toss the squash & onions with the mixture, spread in a buttered casserole dish, and top with buttered bread crumbs. Bake at 350 until bubbly & warmed through.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

chickenista said:


> So... did anyone make the pie?
> I am curious as to what you thought.
> I grew up on that pie.
> I don't know where my mother got the recipe, but it was a summer favorite.
> ...


Chickenista, we have another generation that will have fond memories of squash pie. My 3 year old grandson has been asking for more squash pie. He keeps saying "I love squash pie."


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am goin to slice and blanch mine- and then food saver it....


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

mpennington said:


> Chickenista, we have another generation that will have fond memories of squash pie. My 3 year old grandson has been asking for more squash pie. He keeps saying "I love squash pie."


Nothing like raisng them right!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

mpennington said:


> Chickenista, we have another generation that will have fond memories of squash pie. My 3 year old grandson has been asking for more squash pie. He keeps saying "I love squash pie."


 
Yay!
It is nothing like 'real' squash, does it?
Hmmm.... I think I may see a blog post sharing this recipe coming up...


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Another yellow squash casserole recipe! I made this, and it was mighty good, even if I did. It was the first one I'd ever made, too. 

4 cups sliced yellow squash (I used what I had, didn't measure, just cut them up)
1/2 cup chopped onion
35 buttery round crackers, crushed (I used Club crackers, just crushed up a bunch)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (use sharp)
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
1 teaspoon salt
ground black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons butter

Preheat oven to 400.
Place squash and onions in a large skillet over medium heat. Pour a small amount of water. Cover and cook until squash is tender, about 5 minutes. Drain well, and 
place in a large bowl. 

In a medium bowl, mix together cracker crumbs and cheese. Stir half of the cracker
mixture into the cooked squash and onions. In a small bowl, mix together eggs and
milk, then add to squash mixture. Stir in 1/4 cup melted butter, and season with salt and pepper. Spread into a 9X13 baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining cracker mixture, and dot with two tablespoons butter.

Bake in preheated oven for 25 minutes, or until lightly browned.

Its not as complicated as it sounds, if a dummy like me can fix it, anyone can. It was delicious. 

Here are some more squash recipes, bookmark this site for future reference:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-00,squash,FF.html

I've cooked many dishes from recipes found here, and have been pleased with all of them.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I like to take:

4-5 medium sized zucchini or yellow squash
1 large (very large) onion
1 large green, yellow or red pepper
1-1.5lbs of italian or country sausage

Cook off the sausage and slice it all into 1/4" slices.

Slice the squash, onion and pepper all the same width. A little over 1/4 is fine but bigger is ok.

Saute the vegi's in olive oil and garlic just until the onion and squash start to caramelize.

Add the sausage and turn for a minute to distribute the olive oil.

Then add 6-9 beaten eggs and cook until it's done.

Top it with cheese for an awesome one dish meal.

This also makes a great quiche filling but the egg will need to be adjusted. It's also very versatile. Add the vegi's or type of sausage YOU like. The amounts listed are also just general amounts. I use what I have and it's always been great.


----------



## 349141 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, sounds like I now know how to use up all my summer squash recipes... Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

amandaleigh said:


> I am lucky to have an abundance of yellow squash from my garden. I usually grill, stir-fry, or add it to soups and pasta dishes, but was looking for more variety. Can I use it in any recipe that calls for zucchini? Any other good recipes?


There's been a great yellow squash recipe in my family for years. My dad's folks were both 1920s immigrants to New York City (Little Italy) from Sicily. My grandfather brought this one over. He called it pasta gaguzza (pronounced gagutsa). He passed it on to my dad, and I learned it from him many years ago.

First, in a large skillet, saute (at low to medium heat) a couple of coarsely cut up medium sized onions, about twice as much large-cubed (or cut however you want) yellow squash, and a few knife-flattened and peeled cloves of garlic, in about a tablespoon full of olive oil till squash and onions are somewhat soft. Add three or four cups of chicken broth (homemade is best). Add one or two Roma or plumb tomatoes that you've sliced in half lengthwise and removed the hard bits from. Bring to boil. When the tomato skin loosens remove it with a set of cooking tongs and throw away (the skin, not the tomatoes). Break the tomatoes up a bit. Continue to reduce the broth, etc., while cooking the pasta. Test broth for salt to taste and adjust as needed. 

Bring a pot of water to boil for cooking your favorite pasta, such as _rotini._ Add enough salt so you can taste the salt in the water. Cook pasta about 75% of the way in water. Add a half cup of the pasta water to the broth mixture. Drain pasta over sink and add it to the broth. Continue cooking pasta in broth till done. You can add a few large fresh basil leaves to the pan a minute before the pasta is done, too. 

Now put in individual bowls, drizzle with extra virgin olive oil and top with freshly grated Romano or parmigiano reggiano cheese and fresh ground black pepper. 

You can prepare it so it's brothier if you like (like a soup) by adding more broth, but the majority of the broth is usually reduced so that it's not particularly brothy like a soup, but rather more of a pasta and vegetable dish.


----------



## 349141 (Oct 16, 2012)

Real Hawkeye said:


> There's been a great yellow squash recipe in my family for years. My dad's folks were both 1920s immigrants to New York City (Little Italy) from Sicily. My grandfather brought this one over. He called it pasta gaguzza (pronounced gagutsa). He passed it on to my dad, and I learned it from him many years ago.
> 
> First, in a large skillet, saute (at low to medium heat) a couple of coarsely cut up medium sized onions, about twice as much large-cubed (or cut however you want) yellow squash, and a few knife-flattened and peeled cloves of garlic, in about a tablespoon full of olive oil till squash and onions are somewhat soft. Add three or four cups of chicken broth (homemade is best). Add one or two Roma or plumb tomatoes that you've sliced in half lengthwise and removed the hard bits from. Bring to boil. When the tomato skin loosens remove it with a set of cooking tongs and throw away (the skin, not the tomatoes). Break the tomatoes up a bit. Continue to reduce the broth, etc., while cooking the pasta. Test broth for salt to taste and adjust as needed.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds good; gonna have to try that one this week. :clap:


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

jonathco said:


> Wow, sounds good; gonna have to try that one this week. :clap:


Hope you like it. 

In fact, just so happens that I have squash in the fridge and had planned to make this dish this week at some point. Might post a picture here when I do.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, I made a batch. Here's what it looked like plated. 










As usual, it was delicious.


----------



## 349141 (Oct 16, 2012)

Real Hawkeye said:


> OK, I made a batch. Here's what it looked like plated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made some the other night as well; it was GREAT!


----------

